# Egg Donation & Share - Has anyone used CRM London???



## ClaireD1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello to all you lovely ladies........

Myself & DH have out first consultation at CRM on Friday. DH is CF carrier, I have a DS 4 years old from previous relationship. We want to ES as for years we thought that we would need a SD and I wanted to give something back. 
We have since been advised that we are better to try a TESA & ICSI. (as I am not a CF carrier) this would give us a shot at a biological child. But for both these proceedures, the combined cost of this is high so by sharing we can control the costs a little.

I have researched until I'm bored, quite frankly!! But what I'd like to know is "Has anyone used CRM" Have they had success? Just some general feedback would be great.

Good luck & baby dust to you all.....

Claire x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Hun,

  I cannot help on the CRM London, My myself and DP have just been through Egg Share, PESA & ICSI we were terrified about the whole process from the start, Whether we would find sperm, Then whether it would thaw, When weather they would actually do the trick... I am pleased to say they we do have some frozen embies now after my EC last week. We are yet to get a BFP out of it but at least we have half the way there.

Good Luck.xx


----------



## ClaireD1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks, it's good to finally talk to someone who's going through this. It's hard when you talk to your friends and they really don't have a clue what you're going through or they give you the sympathetic "head tilt"!!!
How have you found the actual Eggshare & ICSI experience? I'm not going to pretend to be one of these brave women who can go through all the injections etc - I'm a big cry baby who hates needles!!
How long did you have to wait for a recipient? I've gotta agree with DH side of things, we have thought and accepted for so long that a baby just wasn't an option. Putting ourselves through this scares me that we could be up for a fall if DH has nothing workable there.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening Claire,

  Well, If i am completely honest we have both found the whole PESA, ICSI & ES process totally draining.. It's not untill you get going that you can actually understand what all of us on the forum have to go through. It has tried our relationship to the maximum as there are so many up's and downs. I myself have had problems with the treatment side, I didn't get on too well with the downregulating drugs and had to be taken off them and wait for my next AF to restart again using just the stimulation drugs... To these i unfortunatly overresponded and ended up with Mild OHSS escaping hospial by the skin of my teeth i think, Although myself and DP feel that we have had a weight lifted since we now have some embies frozen.

To be honest the PESA was the worst part of the process as it's the fear of the unknown, I mean i personally could go through treatment time and time again but he couldn't have the op time and time again.. Then once we got sperm we then had it in the back of our minds all the way through treatment that it might not even thaw which caused us even more stress.

At one point we considered stopped egg sharing as our clinic told us quite bluntly that we are halfing our change of ICSI working 1st time because if say for example I got 12 eggs = 6 Each, 1 Vile of DP' pre-frozen sperm would be used but whatever wasn't used would be thrown away but infact it could of been used to try and fertilise the other 6 eggs... It's all full of pro's and Con's but we thought we could spend £5k and it not even thaw and we would have eggs and could not do anything whereas at least with the ES 'someone' would get something out of it.

Egg Sharing is not for everyone and councilling is a MUST, You really need to consider how you are going to feel if it doesn't work for you but does for your receiptant.. I took the view that there was nothing at all to say that the egg's I would give away would fertilise and work for us.. The Fertility rate we were quoted was 60% (which is what we got) 6 out of our 11 Eggs fertilised  

I was matched within a week infact twice in 1 month as our first receiptant pulled out (due to a pre-booked holiday   ) 
Our 1st consultation was in April 2009, DP's PESA was May and we were ready to start in June. SO all in all not long at all.

On the Injection note... They really are fine, & to be honest is the last of your worries.. After you have done your first it will just become rountine.. I did all of mine in my tummy and only really felt 1 or 2 of them.

If you have any other questions please feel free to fire them away.

Nicole.xx


----------

